# Re: FLK pattern



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a question: I was wondering if any of you (my KP buddies) still have to refer to the FLK pattern for the toe-up socks, even after having successfully completed 10 pairs.

I always have to refer back to the pattern once I get to the part where you put in the markers after finishing the TS (Twin stitch) part. Up until that part I can do it without the pattern..(from memory). I thought that , by now, after 10 pairs, I should be able to make these socks without the pattern. Am I slow...dense....or what?

Anna


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

What does flk stand for?


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

I have only made 6 pair with FLK but need to look @ the pattern. Great heel


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

FLK (Fish Lips Kiss) is a pattern for making an easy sock heel....when finished it looks like lips of a fish (I guess)...sort of.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you, Nonalehm, for your reply, I feel better now, I'm in good company. 

Anna


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't use that heel; but any intricate pattern or shaping requires that I refer to the pattern.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Anna3703 said:


> Thank you, Nonalehm, for your reply, I feel better now, I'm in good company.
> 
> Anna


Yes I still use the pattern from start to finish. I've made probably 10 pair also. I think the reason is that I don't make socks one right after the other. I make a pair and then make several other things go back and make another pair. etc. I take awhile to make them also. I don't make them all at once.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes I still use the pattern from start to finish. I've made probably 10 pair also. I think the reason is that I don't make socks one right after the other. I make a pair and then make several other things go back and make another pair. etc. I take awhile to make them also. I don't make them all at once.


 :thumbup: that is me


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JoRae said:


> :thumbup: that is me


I love making socks, don't get me wrong, right up to the heel part and then I'm bored. I hate making the leg. Seems to take forever. I do 2x2 ribbing and it's sooooooo boring. And slow. That is why I don't make one pair right after another. I need time to recoup. LOL.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes I still use the pattern from start to finish. I've made probably 10 pair also. I think the reason is that I don't make socks one right after the other. I make a pair and then make several other things go back and make another pair. etc. I take awhile to make them also. I don't make them all at once.


Same here, Winding Road.....that might explain it.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I love making socks, don't get me wrong, right up to the heel part and then I'm bored. I hate making the leg. Seems to take forever. I do 2x2 ribbing and it's sooooooo boring. And slow. That is why I don't make one pair right after another. I need time to recoup. LOL.


Sounds exactly like me !!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Anna3703 said:


> Same here, Winding Road.....that might explain it.


Yeppers. I don't memorize many patterns. Socks is easy though it's all st st in the round until you get to the heel. Pretty straight forward. And I know 10 stitches to cast on . KFB x4 every other row for toe. So I do have to look and follow pattern for FLKH but I don't mind. They are so beautiful they are worth it. Just finished a pair for my boss. Got $25 for them. About $16 for the skein of yarn. I buy from http://www.yarn.com and get the 25% discount when I buy $125. Worth it to me. Now I can buy more yarn with that $25.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I love making socks, don't get me wrong, right up to the heel part and then I'm bored. I hate making the leg. Seems to take forever. I do 2x2 ribbing and it's sooooooo boring. And slow. That is why I don't make one pair right after another. I need time to recoup. LOL.


I agree totally. I usually have another project to work and work the legs in spurts.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I agree totally. I usually have another project to work and work the legs in spurts.


And don't you just hate it when you see a mistake in the ribbing several rows down. Working on #0 or #1's requires a very small crochet hook to fix.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And don't you just hate it when you see a mistake in the ribbing several rows down. Working on #0 or #1's requires a very small crochet hook to fix.


I'm not experienced in fixing mistakes. I usually tink back to mistake and then go again. I also use life lines. Afraid to just jump in and swim I think.  I'm learning though.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I'm not experienced in fixing mistakes. I usually tink back to mistake and then go again. I also use life lines. Afraid to just jump in and swim I think.  I'm learning though.


I'm stubborn. I've never used a life line. Not that I haven't paid the price for not doing that. Or learnt my lesson either. LOL


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm stubborn. I've never used a life line. Not that I haven't paid the price for not doing that. Or learnt my lesson either. LOL


Do you knit lace? A lifeline has saved my life more than once!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm stubborn. I've never used a life line. Not that I haven't paid the price for not doing that. Or learnt my lesson either. LOL


 :-D I might be a nervous knitter. I have a practice piece to try out new techniques. I guess I just need to make a few mistakes on that and gain confidence that it can be fixed. I've looked at videos and can see and understand how to so just need to do it. If I made New Year resolutions that might be one. Lol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

barcar said:


> Do you knit lace? A lifeline has saved my life more than once!


I've knit a few shawls. But I take my time and check each row as I go. Count count count. I've had to tink and the what I mean by not learning my lesson. But so far no major froggings. So far.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I understand completely. I can knit the FLK heel in my sleep, but when it comes to where those markers go, I need to refer back if it has been awhile since I used the pattern. I can never remember if it is before or after the first twin stitch of that particular row.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I understand completely. I can knit the FLK heel in my sleep, but when it comes to where those markers go, I need to refer back if it has been awhile since I used the pattern. I can never remember if it is before or after the first twin stitch of that particular row.


I'd rather be right than sorry.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I understand completely. I can knit the FLK heel in my sleep, but when it comes to where those markers go, I need to refer back if it has been awhile since I used the pattern. I can never remember if it is before or after the first twin stitch of that particular row.


Exactly !!!  So glad I posted this morning....I know now I'm in good company....


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes I still use the pattern from start to finish. I've made probably 10 pair also. I think the reason is that I don't make socks one right after the other. I make a pair and then make several other things go back and make another pair. etc. I take awhile to make them also. I don't make them all at once.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Me too!!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't worry about it,I still have to look at it. Must be all the trivia I have stored in my head.


----------



## maxineb25 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have never seen this heel and would like to try it. Anyone know what the pattern is?


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

to keep the leg part less boring I just find a simple pattern just so it's not k2p2 if I don't want to think a lot, or a more intricate ones that may take longer but make it more challenging.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

you can get the pattern on Ravelry from Sox therapist. Just search for FLK


----------



## avigion (Apr 2, 2011)

Agree the ribbing is monotonous ....especially if I throw in American.....using European method it is a mere flick of the finger...not an entire hand movement...


----------



## avigion (Apr 2, 2011)

Agree the ribbing is monotonous ....especially if I throw in American.....using European method it is a mere flick of the finger...not an entire hand movement...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maxineb25 said:


> I have never seen this heel and would like to try it. Anyone know what the pattern is?


http://www.ravelry.com

Fish Lips Kiss Heel $1 USD... Best dollar you'll ever spend. Skip right to the written directions on page 9 I believe. And then a few pages further are nice photographs of the twin stitches. Short row heel but no wrap and turn. Good luck.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

No, after 4 pair,I have to go back and read it as I find her instructions a little illogical .


----------



## maxineb25 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

avigion said:


> Agree the ribbing is monotonous ....especially if I throw in American.....using European method it is a mere flick of the finger...not an entire hand movement...


English method can be just a flick of the finger. That is what I do.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I found that there are three parts to FLK. I printed each on a card and they are held together by a small ring. This makes it much easier for me. I like easy!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

love your avatar


----------



## Monimcf (Dec 6, 2014)

New here, and love this forum! I have knitted for years, but only simple, small stuff, and mostly just my simple go-to slippers. I am doing a scarf for myself now with a great 4-stitch pattern, and love it. My late sister made lots of socks, and I'm dying to, but I'm scared. Is there a simple pattern for me to start with? I have only ever done hats, mittens, scarfs and slippers. Oh, and book marks! TIA


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pishi said:


> I found that there are three parts to FLK. I printed each on a card and they are held together by a small ring. This makes it much easier for me. I like easy!


Same here....I love "easy". I did make a cardboard cut-out of my foot, (and another for each of my DD's) and made a line where I have to start the heel. I didn't bother with all the other markings as seen on the pattern.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have in the past memorized lots of things-poems, music, and yes, patterns. I find that at 66 my mind has good days and not so good days-even after practicing and memorizing a piano piece--some days I can go thru it without a problem and other days I just mess it up--I don't stop trying but the cold fact is that as we get older we have to adjust to our minds and just chalk it up as "not so good day". I also think that memory is something we have to work at and cultivate--don't give up memorizing and don't get discouraged with yourself but keep trying--say what you will but I believe this is one of the ways we can keep our mind active, and, my good friend, that is indeed a good thing!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dauntiekay said:


> I have in the past memorized lots of things-poems, music, and yes, patterns. I find that at 66 my mind has good days and not so good days-even after practicing and memorizing a piano piece--some days I can go thru it without a problem and other days I just mess it up--I don't stop trying but the cold fact is that as we get older we have to adjust to our minds and just chalk it up as "not so good day". I also think that memory is something we have to work at and cultivate--don't give up memorizing and don't get discouraged with yourself but keep trying--say what you will but I believe this is one of the ways we can keep our mind active, and, my good friend, that is indeed a good thing!


I think in order to remember something it has to make sense. Even though I love the FLKH it doesn't really make sense to me yet. I can't see how it works. I can see my socks, top of #1 onto top of #2 turn and do sole of #2 and then sole of #1. Some of my students last month had a hard time seeing that. But as they built their toes they could see it. I can just now cast on for the toes without watching Patty Joy.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> http://www.ravelry.com
> 
> Fish Lips Kiss Heel $1 USD... Best dollar you'll ever spend. Skip right to the written directions on page 9 I believe. And then a few pages further are nice photographs of the twin stitches. Short row heel but no wrap and turn. Good luck.


Love the heel, but my favorite part is the foot template. I no longer have to guess how long to do a foot. It's wonderful! She now has a toe tutorial. I don't know if she has added it to her FLK pattern, but it is on one of her Ravelry groups - Sox Therapy: the joy of heeling. I saw it there the other day. I joined that group specifically to look for that.


----------



## WestieMom2 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG I'm right there with you! I have also made more than 10 pair. Love this heel. I find myself so frustrated fumbling with the very wordy 16 pages of instructions. I have since sat down and encapsulated the instructions, so I now have "just the facts" on one sheet of paper in a large font. I, too, get to the "markers" section and have to refer to my notes. Don't know why I can't seem to wrap my head around this area. The results are great but I find the instructions so wordy I got lost in them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Love the heel, but my favorite part is the foot template. I no longer have to guess how long to do a foot. It's wonderful! She now has a toe tutorial. I don't know if she has added it to her FLK pattern, but it is on one of her Ravelry groups - Sox Therapy: the joy of heeling. I saw it there the other day. I joined that group specifically to look for that.


I love her Turkish cast on. I can do it in my sleep. IMHO no need to change that. I know many do their heel that way though.


----------



## grandma10 (Mar 24, 2011)

FLK Help-Taught self how to knit socks, two at a time toe up #2 needle. I liked Sweet Tomato heal but decided to try FLK. Liked it until got done with the heel part. Instructions are to add 1" above heel then continue in the round. Tried picking up sts to join with the front but could not get it smooth. I put them down for awhile and want to try again. 
Could I start adding the inch but pick up a st on the front on both sides every other row or so, instead of trying to join the inch difference all at one time?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

grandma10 said:


> FLK Help-Taught self how to knit socks, two at a time toe up #2 needle. I liked Sweet Tomato heal but decided to try FLK. Liked it until got done with the heel part. Instructions are to add 1" above heel then continue in the round. Tried picking up sts to join with the front but could not get it smooth. I put them down for awhile and want to try again.
> Could I start adding the inch but pick up a st on the front on both sides every other row or so, instead of trying to join the inch difference all at one time?


No NO NO. Read again. As soon as you complete the heel you pick up the top of the sock. Well after you finish #2. And then you do 1inch before you start a pattern on the leg i.e. 2x2 ribbing..


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't looked at the pattern in more than a year, except to check which page the actual heel part starts >>> page 9 if you are wondering. Can't begin to tell you how many pairs of socks I have knit using this heel...many, many. It is the only heel I ever use since I found it. Probably had to refer back to the pattern for the first 4 or 5 pairs...maybe more??? I can't remember back that far.
I knit toe up, two at a time...always.
I hate to have all that turning for working the short heel...so had been using the "backward knitting" to avoid turning the work round and round twisting the yarn for some time prior to finding the FLKHeel. I must admit it took a lot for me to figure out how to work the twin stitches while doing the "backward knitting"...but that is second nature now too.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Fish Lips Kiss Heel is the easiest, best fitting sock heel ever IMHO. It is a short row heel... with no w&t, no gusset (unless you have a really high instep), no picking up of stitches... just great.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel
It is only $1.00 and IMHO the best dollar I ever spent on patterns or anything else.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grandma10 said:


> FLK Help-Taught self how to knit socks, two at a time toe up #2 needle. I liked Sweet Tomato heal but decided to try FLK. Liked it until got done with the heel part. Instructions are to add 1" above heel then continue in the round. Tried picking up sts to join with the front but could not get it smooth. I put them down for awhile and want to try again.
> Could I start adding the inch but pick up a st on the front on both sides every other row or so, instead of trying to join the inch difference all at one time?


You are misreading the "add 1" above" part... Once the heel turn is finished...start knitting in the round for 1" above the last row of the heel turn...keeping that 1" in stockinette stitch before beginning any patterning you might have been working on the instep...or any ribbing or pattern stitch you might want to have on the leg alone. 
That 1" of stockinette is to keep the part of the sock that will be in your shoe is smooth...not patterned. The only part that is worked flat is the heel turn itself...NOT the 1" above the turn...since then you should be working in the round.


----------



## grandma10 (Mar 24, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> No NO NO. Read again. As soon as you complete the heel you pick up the top of the sock. Well after you finish #2. And then you do 1inch before you start a pattern on the leg i.e. 2x2 ribbing..


I got that. 
Its after the Toe Up "Remember" Instruction:
(add 1" in stockinette above the heel on the back of the sock before starting the sock pattern) 
that I have the problem. The back of the sock is highter than the front.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I love making socks, don't get me wrong, right up to the heel part and then I'm bored. I hate making the leg. Seems to take forever. I do 2x2 ribbing and it's sooooooo boring. And slow. That is why I don't make one pair right after another. I need time to recoup. LOL.


Lots of other pattern stitches that are not boring at all available...check out some on Ravelry. Or find a stitch pattern that will work with your number of stitches to add interest.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> You are misreading the "add 1" above" part... Once the heel turn is finished...start knitting in the round for 1" above the last row of the heel turn...keeping that 1" in stockinette stitch before beginning any patterning you might have been working on the instep...or any ribbing or pattern stitch you might want to have on the leg alone.
> That 1" of stockinette is to keep the part of the sock that will be in your shoe is smooth...not patterned. The only part that is worked flat is the heel turn itself...NOT the 1" above the turn...since then you should be working in the round.


I think she was knitting 1 inch above the heel on the sole only and not re connecting the top of the sock. That would make for an odd join after the 1 inch.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

grandma10 said:


> I got that.
> Its after the Toe Up "Remember" Instruction:
> (add 1" in stockinette above the heel on the back of the sock before starting the sock pattern)
> that I have the problem. The back of the sock is highter than the front.


Yes when you finish the heel you join the top of the sock again and knit one inch before you go back into pattern. So after the heel is done you are back to making a tube.

So you do that last row of the heel and go around and pick up the top of the sock. Now you are knitting in the round again. Knit 1 inch and then go back to pattern or 2x2 ribbing for the leg.

See pishi's answer.. As I don't do patterns on my sock I didn't think about the top be patterned. I'm a st st sock maker.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

When finished with the heel you add the stitches from the front of the sock. If you have a pattern on the front you continue that while keeping the stitches from the heel side in stockinette for the inch. Then you can use your pattern all the way around. If you do top down you do that inch with pattern on the top side and stockinette on the bottom side. This is what I have done. My next pair will be toe up. &#128522;


----------



## grandma10 (Mar 24, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think she was knitting 1 inch above the heel on the sole only and not re connecting the top of the sock. That would make for an odd join after the 1 inch.


Thanks Jim you are correct. I see what you all are trying to tell me. The 1" is knit in the round. I was rejoinging and then adding 1" in the back. dah 
Since I am not proficient I have not done a real pattern just self striping. 
Sometimes it just takes the right wording for it to click in the old brain. Thanks Everyone for your help. I get it now. dang


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a pet sock pattern I have used countless times. Every time I have to use the pattern for the heel. It is done in short rows and each row is different.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

grandma10 said:


> Thanks Jim you are correct. I see what you all are trying to tell me. The 1" is knit in the round. I was rejoinging and then adding 1" in the back. dah
> Since I am not proficient I have not done a real pattern just self striping.
> Sometimes it just takes the right wording for it to click in the old brain. Thanks Everyone for your help. I get it now. dang


Not a problem took many people here to tell me how to make a yoked sweater bottom up. I wasn't reading the pattern the way it was written. Can't read "into" patterns usually.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> I have in the past memorized lots of things-poems, music, and yes, patterns. I find that at 66 my mind has good days and not so good days-even after practicing and memorizing a piano piece--some days I can go thru it without a problem and other days I just mess it up--I don't stop trying but the cold fact is that as we get older we have to adjust to our minds and just chalk it up as "not so good day". I also think that memory is something we have to work at and cultivate--don't give up memorizing and don't get discouraged with yourself but keep trying--say what you will but I believe this is one of the ways we can keep our mind active, and, my good friend, that is indeed a good thing!


True...true.....


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Any pattern I work with I keep available at my chair for an easy reference no matter if I have made the item 1 or 1,001 times. I am always subject to a brain freeze.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

""Don't know why I can't seem to wrap my head around this area. The results are great but I find the instructions so wordy I got lost in them".

Same here...I think it might be because we dont "get it" ... we dont get the concept or the rationale here. We do it and it looks great when done, but ........


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I always do just to make sure I am doing it correctly. I can make the flap/gusset socks with my eyes closed but not thr FLK heel.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've not heard of the FLK either but will be going to Ravelry and purchasing the pattern. How different with no wrap and turn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

brdlvr27 said:


> I've not heard of the FLK either but will be going to Ravelry and purchasing the pattern. How different with no wrap and turn.


Easy peasy.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

aquaciser1 said:


> you can get the pattern on Ravelry from Sox therapist. Just search for FLK


Aquaciser, I just went to Ravelry and paid $1 for the pattern and then realized that it is identical to the one I already paid Liat Gat for several weeks ago. The dollar doesn't bother me, but neither pattern shows the twin stitch in the printout - they both refer me to the youtube.

Does anybody know how to find the instructions for the twin stitch in still photos and text?

I find it much easier to keep a printed instruction in front of me than to keep trying to follow the video while knitting and then trying to pause the video if I need a few seconds to catch up. Also, DH and I spend a lot of time on trips (family scattered from South Carolina to DC to Missouri) and I often don't have access to a computer.

I did watch the youtubes and it seems pretty straightforward, but I'm just about to try my very first FLK heel.

Any information would be most welcome, from any of you KPers. Thanks, Kathryn


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

immunurse said:


> Aquaciser, I just went to Ravelry and paid $1 for the pattern and then realized that it is identical to the one I already paid Liat Gat for several weeks ago. The dollar doesn't bother me, but neither pattern shows the twin stitch in the printout - they both refer me to the youtube.
> 
> Does anybody know how to find the instructions for the twin stitch in still photos and text?
> 
> ...


"The stitches are also shown with pictures and step-by-step instructions, immediately following this written heel pattern." is the line that is at the very beginning of the pattern.
Check out page 11 of the Fish Lips Kiss Pattern, you will find pictures and explainations for all.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

JTM said:


> "The stitches are also shown with pictures and step-by-step instructions, immediately following this written heel pattern." is the line that is at the very beginning of the pattern.
> Check out page 11 of the Fish Lips Kiss Pattern, you will find pictures and explainations for all.


Oh, boy do I feel dumb! 

Yes, I finally printed out the WHOLE 16 page tome and, although my copy doesn't have the statement on the first page, on pages 12-16, lo and behold, there are the still photos and text.

Up 'til now I had only been scanning, a bit too quickly it seems, through the pages on my computer. And I would like to add that for the last 3 days I've been on Prednisone and codeine for a really bad asthmatic coughing viscous cycle and my head really hasn't been working very well.

Thank you, JTM!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Not dumb... just not able to pay enough attention. Hope you are feeling better either now...or very soon.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Listen to Patti Joy, devide heel st. into thirds plus two. I have not had to use pattern since 2 or 3 pairs and I love it. In fact, at 83, can finally make a pair on my own,thanks to all of you. Now if i could figure out how some of you add a gusset, i need a little ease at the instep.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KnitnNat said:


> Listen to Patti Joy, devide heel st. into thirds plus two. I have not had to use pattern since 2 or 3 pairs and I love it. In fact, at 83, can finally make a pair on my own,thanks to all of you. Now if i could figure out how some of you add a gusset, i need a little ease at the instep.


How many stitches are do you have on your needles when you start your heel?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

KnitnNat said:


> Listen to Patti Joy, devide heel st. into thirds plus two. I have not had to use pattern since 2 or 3 pairs and I love it. In fact, at 83, can finally make a pair on my own,thanks to all of you. Now if i could figure out how some of you add a gusset, i need a little ease at the instep.


I usually do a M1 every other round just prior to doing the heel turn with the FLKHeel...then after the heel turn, I take those stitches out by K2tog on one side and a ssk on the other side...all within the 1" of stockinette stitching after that heel turn. I also keep those mini gusset stitches in stockinette. Depending on the "stretch" of the yarn, I use a mini gusset.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> How many stitches are do you have on your needles when you start your heel?


A multiple of 3+2. With sock yarn thats usually 32. With house socks, worsted wt. maybe 23 for 7 in each third plus 2 for the bomerang st.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks jTM, can't wait to try that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KnitnNat said:


> A multiple of 3+2. With sock yarn thats usually 32. With house socks, worsted wt. maybe 23 for 7 in each third plus 2 for the bomerang st.


So in total you have 64. I have 72 and work my heels on 36. I think that helps make the heel big enough, for the instep. I just turned the heel yesterday on a pair and tried them on when I re-connected the top. They are a smidge too long but I think once I get up the back of the heel some they will fit perfectly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Oh, boy do I feel dumb!
> 
> Yes, I finally printed out the WHOLE 16 page tome and, although my copy doesn't have the statement on the first page, on pages 12-16, lo and behold, there are the still photos and text.
> 
> ...


One reason I don't like the FLK heel is because I don't like to look at Youtube everytime I want to do the heel.
Another resaon I don't is because I don't like long winded patterns like it- when I can't find the one part I am looking for. And now I discover that in all that verbage is something else I could have used. And I don't have the excuse of medication. Well I assume it is there but I don't even know where my copy is-I will have another look when and if I find the pattern..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

darowil said:


> One reason I don't like the FLK heel is because I don't like to look at Youtube everytime I want to do the heel.
> Another resaon I don't is because I don't like long winded patterns like it- when I can't find the one part I am looking for. And now I discover that in all that verbage is something else I could have used. And I don't have the excuse of medication. Well I assume it is there but I don't even know where my copy is-I will have another look when and if I find the pattern..


Did you save it in your ravelry library? You can download it as a pdf again. I do and I highlight the row I'm on. I take a long time to make socks. Just work on them in between other projects so I still can't do FLK without referring to the pattern. I did just cast on another pair without watching her video this time so I have that down pat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you save it in your ravelry library? You can download it as a pdf again. I do and I highlight the row I'm on. I take a long time to make socks. Just work on them in between other projects so I still can't do FLK without referring to the pattern. I did just cast on another pair without watching her video this time so I have that down pat.


Now thats a smart idea- I probably did get it through Ravelry.

Well found it- and sure enough there is the info at the back (mine tells me it is there on the heel pages but don't rememebr seeing it before). But I still don't feel inclined to go back and try to find the instructions next time with all the verbage in there! 
But others love all that information so designers just can't win can they?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

darowil said:


> Now thats a smart idea- I probably did get it through Ravelry.
> 
> Well found it- and sure enough there is the info at the back (mine tells me it is there on the heel pages but don't rememebr seeing it before). But I still don't feel inclined to go back and try to find the instructions next time with all the verbage in there!
> But others love all that information so designers just can't win can they?


If you must have a hard copy you can just print 9-16 I believe it is. But if you understand how to make the Twin Stitches all you need is a couple of pages.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

darowil said:


> One reason I don't like the FLK heel is because I don't like to look at Youtube everytime I want to do the heel.
> Another resaon I don't is because I don't like long winded patterns like it- when I can't find the one part I am looking for. And now I discover that in all that verbage is something else I could have used. And I don't have the excuse of medication. Well I assume it is there but I don't even know where my copy is-I will have another look when and if I find the pattern..


All you have to do is go to Ravelry and look at the items you already have downloaded...It is right there and you can re--download.
Still pics are on the last few pages.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you for the link


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

JTM said:


> I usually do a M1 every other round just prior to doing the heel turn with the FLKHeel...then after the heel turn, I take those stitches out by K2tog on one side and a ssk on the other side...all within the 1" of stockinette stitching after that heel turn. I also keep those mini gusset stitches in stockinette. Depending on the "stretch" of the yarn, I use a mini gusset.


This is exactly what I have been looking for! I'm absolutely in love with FKL heel, but I find it a bit tight at the ankle.

Question: how many increases do you normally do for your mini-gusset before beginning the heel turn?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BTW - to make it easier, I just copied and pasted the heel instructions only, and then printed them out. That way I have everything I need on one page when I want to review it before I start knitting it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SnoozinB said:


> This is exactly what I have been looking for! I'm absolutely in love with FKL heel, but I find it a bit tight at the ankle.
> 
> Question: how many increases do you normally do for your mini-gusset before beginning the heel turn?


I usually only add 1 or 2 stitches per side of instep prior to starting the heel (every other round). That seems to be all I need, however if your instep is very high, you might need more stitches than that. I also start decreasing them out again within the second round after completing the heel turn.


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

Anna3703 said:


> Just a question: I was wondering if any of you (my KP buddies) still have to refer to the FLK pattern for the toe-up socks, even after having successfully completed 10 pairs.
> 
> I always have to refer back to the pattern once I get to the part where you put in the markers after finishing the TS (Twin stitch) part. Up until that part I can do it without the pattern..(from memory). I thought that , by now, after 10 pairs, I should be able to make these socks without the pattern. Am I slow...dense....or what?
> 
> Anna


I am on my fourth pair, and that includes frogging back at least three times, so I'd say I've done 8 or 9 FKL heels, and I still have to look at the pattern.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

After a few pairs you will not have to look at the pattern.
Look at you stitches as you go and try to recognize them.
Use a lifeline just in case, don't ask me how I know.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

This topic have been "dozing" for quite a while. In the meantime, I've made two pair of socks with FLK. The first pair I checked the directions every row. The second pair, not as often. I just did the first sock with FLK last week, and only checked the directions for the first two rows, then for the "boomerang" and again to start the second half of the heel. 

I still can't see myself, when a couple of months go by between one FLK and the next, not needing to pull up the directions again. 

But I LOVE this heel!!! From now on the only time I'll use any other heel will be "afterthought" heel, when I want the "bullseye" effect.


----------

